# Prarie-tyype skirts



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

It's been years since I sewed,but I was decent at it and hoping I can remember how. I'm wanting to make myself a prarie-type skirt,but don't know where to begin,as far as the best fabrics to choose (need to be at least a little critter/babyproof  ) & maybe links to styles,etc. I really love the long,very full & flowing type of skirt (sometimes I secretly wish hoop skirts & ect from the 1700-1800's would come back in style) and would appriciate any tips.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

on a waist band, or elastic waist?

just gathered full , or based on a circle...

large top tier, with deep ruffle? 

just a long skirt with a small ruffle on the bottom?

or 3 or 4 tiers of gathered for the skirts?

Do you have a ruffler or a differential feed serger? (either makes like MUCH easier for the gathers).

I made these things to keep my sanity during my divorce many years ago.... and schools around here know me as the 'ruffle lady' for their shows. I use a ruffler attachment on my machines and make mounds of ruffles. 

Angie


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Ummmmm....yes?  I see I have a LOT to learn....I'll see if I can find a picture of what I am looking for & try to post it. 
Maybe something like...
http://www.bombayharbor.com/productImage/Ethnic_Long_Skirt/Ethnic_Long_Skirt.jpg
http://stores.coverupstore.com/catalog/B3061.jpg
http://images.google.com/imgres?img...rt&start=18&gbv=2&ndsp=18&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Bink (Apr 13, 2003)

I made one from this pattern and liked it: http://www.theanticraft.com/archive/imbolc07/petticoat.htm

I used thrifted plaid flannel sheets as the fabric, which worked out surprisingly well.

I have made a few tiered skirts, but believe I'll stick with the type I've showed you. I have discovered that my rump is a little too large to accentuate with all those horizontal lines. :hand:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://carriebs.com/prairie-skirts-page-1.html

Take a look at these (just googled prairie skirts)

The blue one is a lot like what I made, on I usually use 3 tiers. And make it VERY full. That would take about 5 - 6 yards of fabric.

The amount of fabric depends on the fullness, and number of tiers.

I've never used a pattern for them.

I take two widths of fabric 1/3 the length and add about 3 inches for fold over to make a three casing waistband (I like 3 rows of 3/8 or 1/4 inch elastic to make non-roll band, and if you leave the casing open, you can tie it different sizes for different people.). Then for the next row, 4 pieces 1/3 the length plus seam allowance, and the last 6 to 8 pieces 1/3 the length plus one seam allowance and turned under (rolled) hem. 

Angie


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Ooooo I like those you two!! 
I don't even know where to begin,but I really want to try! I wore a skirt for the first time all year today,& I just love the way it feels. The one I wore today is (I guess?) a 4 tier,is that what each panel-thingy is called?? Keep in mind it's been since high school since I actually sewed...
Lemme see if I can take a pic of the one I wore today,it's along the lines of what I want to make,"poofy",full,but the fabric is way too flimsy & thin to be practical. I love the "old fashioned" style, but also want something that will help to hide my post-baby figure. :grump: I'll be using my mom's sewing machine,as I don't have one (YET!!) Maybe some kind of built-in string-belt thingy around the waist? 
Orange is my favorite color,but hard to find a blouse that matches! 
Cowboy wanted to help me out:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Okay - that skirt is just 4 tiers instead of 3 like what I was describing.

I don't put in pull strings, but the three casings and narrow elastic gives the same waistband effect and doesn't roll or twist as wide elastic can do.

You are looking at about 5 - 6 yards of fabric there.


And the gathering...
Do you have a ruffling foot or at least a gathering foot and know how to use it on your Mom's machine? Or if she has a serger with differential feed (that gathers also). If not, does the sewing machine zig-zag? If it zigzags- you can zigzag over dental floss and then when you need to pull for gathers it will be strong enough and easy enough to make you not hate the skirt before it's done.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.jcarolinecreative.com/Merchant2/peasantskirt_inst.html


I looked around at some sites and found the above - it has photos to help out and give lengths and such.

Angie


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> Okay - that skirt is just 4 tiers instead of 3 like what I was describing.
> 
> I don't put in pull strings, but the three casings and narrow elastic gives the same waistband effect and doesn't roll or twist as wide elastic can do.
> 
> ...


Ummm,I have NO CLue what a ruffling foot or gathering foot is!!!!!!!! :baby04:
I DO know what zig-zag is.... dental floss??? --boy I do have a lot to re-learn. 
Sure wish my Grandmas were still here,both were AWESOME at a sewing machine! I need to go check into different fabrics..what kind of thread will I need?? Forgive me my ignorance,but I just feel once I get back into it,it will all come back to me. 
Oh,& I HATE the way some elastic can roll & ride up on ya,which is why I was wondering about some kind of pull-strings/belt....am wondering about how if/when I lose the baby weight, the skirts will be too big (I can only HOPE!! )...
Am looking at the peasant skirt link.... hmmmm.... I think this is doable!! I am gonna email it to my Mom,see what she thinks. As a woman who only has wore a skirt like a half-dozen times in her life,am wondering how enthusiastic she'll be!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm going to have to make some photos of a couple of skirts to show you what I mean... if you're like me, seeing something makes it work so much better.

When I was divorcing, making these skirts kept me from going crazy. 

The kind of thread... NOT coats and Clark - I use metler, metroscene, sulky threads (they are not as cheap as C&C), or I use a cone of MaxiLock serger thread with either a stand that looks a bit like an opened paper clip.., or a machine I have that uses it.

As to when you get thinner, you go to the opening for the three rows of elastic and you can pull the elastic out, and either tie two row/one row into a knot and wear it - then you could let it out again (if someone was borrowing a skirt) or you can pull out elastic and cut it smaller and re-sew. 

My youngest when 6 would want to wear my skirts like this that were just below knee length on me. I would pull the elastic up very small, and tie it and she would wear them to school with a co-ordinating tee shirt and LOVE IT. She would have to have shorts underneat as she was a twirlling around girl when wearing these. These were ballet length on her...

Heavens - sancraft's youngest put on one I had around here when she visisted, and she twirled. there's something about full skirts and twirling around.

Angie


----------



## Bink (Apr 13, 2003)

The main thing against drawstrings is you have to sew buttonholes for them to emerge from. If you're not great at sewing, that can be a pain. Also, if you make the drawstring out of some of the fabric you're using, turning that bugger is a _real_ pain in the hiney!

As Angie said, you can always rip out the little seam you sew to close up the elastic, take it and put in smaller or knot it smaller. No biggie.

Basically the formula is each tier 1 1/2 times bigger than the preceding. If you don't have a ruffler, use a good strong thread and your longest stitch and sew a line 1/4 inch down from the top of your tiers, then go 1/4 inch down from that and do it again. You gather with the bobbin threads, and if one breaks or hangs up, you still have the other.

It is recommended to divide the sections of fabric into fourths. I mark them with safety pins. This makes it easier to get the gathers even so you don't have a tier with gathers all bunched up on one side and flat on the other. 

Every time I do the gathering, I swear I'm never going to make one of these again. A month or two later, there I am.

That skirt in the picture is way cute!

Edited to add: these skirts use up a lot of thread. Buy two spools to ensure you have enough.


----------



## Bink (Apr 13, 2003)

AngieM2 said:


> I take two widths of fabric 1/3 the length and add about 3 inches for fold over to make a three casing waistband (I like 3 rows of 3/8 or 1/4 inch elastic to make non-roll band,


I didn't know that trick! I'll have to try it with the next one as all three I've done, the elastic has rolled. Even the extra-special non-roll elastic that just barely fit through the casing. That sucker rolled.


----------



## Bink (Apr 13, 2003)

Angie, while we're on the subject, I have a dumb question.

How does the ruffler foot "know" how tight to make the ruffles? Does it match them up to the preceding tier, or do you still have to do some gathering by hand?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Here is a skirt that I found I still have. It's not exactly the three or four tiered, but uses all the same making...

This skirt is 3 legths wide, with a double ruffle on the bottom. I also has a little shell type top that I made out of the main fabric and wore with this, and a self fabric long sash.

Here's the skirt: (I didn't iron it first)



And her is it is pulled out as wide as this one goes:




Here shows the waistband. This time, it's only two rows of elastic, I think 1/2 inch wide elastic was used as that was what I had without going to the store:



Here is it close to show how I just tied up the elastic to make it a smaller size..



Maybe these will help some a little bit. I know photos help me more than just words.

Angie


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

well, my dd walked up behind me and saw that skirt,,, 
started singing "oh I like it I love it, I want it"
so now I need to make one for her.


----------



## Bink (Apr 13, 2003)

If I were still a little girl, this is the dress I'd want: http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=233235.0


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

I found this on Ebay.. I'm sure you can find the same pattern for cheaper... but it'll give you the pattern number your wanting 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/McCalls-Full-...8366773QQihZ002QQcategoryZ11801QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Nice pattern, but you really shouldn't have to spend $$ for this type of skirt pattern. Use that money for fabric!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

for something new for my sewing class. I think the girls will love this- except for those that don't wear skirts! 

Thanks for all those helpful links!


----------

